# The end is in sight for the Heresy



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Spotted this on B&C


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

45 books in... plus some side stories... and we're well through most of the events we knew about. One would HOPE we're getting toward an ending.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

He also posted this on fb.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I forget who called it all those years ago, but someone did guess the series would be fifty books or so. Pretty spot on if they manage to wrap it up in the next six or seven.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

They may finish the main storyline of the Heresy but I doubt they'll let the thing go. There will be more stories set during the Heresy, I bet. 
I'd be surprised if they didn't do the Scouring as well after they finish the main Heresy books.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Roganzar said:


> They may finish the main storyline of the Heresy but I doubt they'll let the thing go. There will be more stories set during the Heresy, I bet.
> I'd be surprised if they didn't do the Scouring as well after they finish the main Heresy books.


I was at a BL event in Dublin 4 years ago at which ADB and John Ffrench pretty much admitted the Scouring would be done. Ffrench in particular said he wanted to explore what Dorn and the IFs do in the wake of the HH.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I was at a BL event in Dublin 4 years ago at which ADB and John Ffrench pretty much admitted the Scouring would be done. Ffrench in particular said he wanted to explore what Dorn and the IFs do in the wake of the HH.


That's good to hear. 
I'd be very interested in how they depict Dorn's refusal of the Codex Astartes and the breaking of the Legions. While we know how it ends, I know the BL writers would give it the proper gravitas that it deserves. Also, would like to see the Blood Angels pulling themselves back together after Sanguinus' death. Oh, and more information on the destruction of Caliban and the battle between the Lion and Luther.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I was at a BL event in Dublin 4 years ago at which ADB and John Ffrench pretty much admitted the Scouring would be done. Ffrench in particular said he wanted to explore what Dorn and the IFs do in the wake of the HH.


I hope french doesnt pussy out of making the IF look like a bunch of bitches in the Iron Cage (if they write about that, which they should). He has a few IW books under his belt and I always feel like he hates them somehow. No matter who they face, they always look a bit weak - even when theyre doing a siege, which is sort of their thing.


----------

